# الزواج المسيحى



## happy angel (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام المسيح معكم
++++++++++++
قال القديس يوحنا فم الذهب :
عندما يتحد الرجل والمرأة في الزواج لا يبدوان كشيء أرضي بل هما صورة الله نفسه ..
إن للحب ميزة خاصة بحيث لا يعود الحبيبان كائنين إثنين بل يصيران كائناً واحداً ، إنهما ليسا فقط متحدين بل هما جسد واحد .. الحب يغير جوهر الأشياء ...... (مقالة في الزواج ) ..
إن الله منذ البدء خلق الإنسان ذكراً وأنثى وبالحب يجعلهما واحداً فليس هما بعد أثنين بل واحد وما أزوجه الله لا تفرقه أية قوة بشرية .
الموت هو الحد الفاصل بينهما ، ويحذر الإنجيل أيضاً من ظاهرة مهمة تؤثر على وحدانية الزواج ألا وهي مسألة عدم الأمانة او ما نسميها في مجتمعاتنا بالخيانة الزوجية التي قد تقودنا إلى الزنا ونسف الوحدة الزوجية إذ ينفصم القلب ويتوجه إلى شخص ثالث يدخل على خد الحياة الزوجية ،وهنا يحتاج المتزوجين إلى صلاة دائمة ومستمرة ونعمة متواصلة لإتقاء تجارب الحياة وفخاخ الشرير وتشويهات صورة الحب ليتذكر العروسان العهد المتبادل بينهما أمام الكنيسة بقولهم " نعم" أي أنا لك وأنتِ لي كما يؤكد نشيد الأناشيد :
(( أجاب حبيبي وقال لي قومي يا حبيبتي يا جميلتي وتعالي )) نشيد الأناشيد 2 :10 
(( حبيبي لي وأنا له )) نشيد الأناشيد 2 :16 
(( أنا لحبيبي وإليّ إشتياقه )) نشيد الأناشيد 7 :10 
(( إجعلني كخاتم على قلبك كخاتم على ساعدك لأن المحبة قوية كالموت ، الغيرة قاسية كالهاوية لهيبها لهيب نار لظى الرب ، مياه كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تطفيء المحبة والسيول لا تغمرها ، أن أعطى الأنسان كل ثروة بيته بدل المحبة تحتقر إحتقاراً )) نشيد الأناشيد 8 : 6 -7 

بركة الرب ترعاكم جميعاً*​


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك 

بجد كل مواضيعك روووووووعه

شكرااااااااااااا لتعبك​


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد موضوع جميل بس صدقينى زمن الحب راح دلوقتى الحياه بقت صراع رهيب والحب انتهى وسط هذه الصراعات  شكراااااااااااا  ربنا يباركك


----------



## محب الانسانيه (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا كثير


عنجد موضوع كثير مشوق وحلو كثير


ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الموضوع شدنى جدا لانه روعه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا وهام يا هابى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Ayrin (11 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## ماب (11 ديسمبر 2008)

:smi106:​شكرا على هذا الموضوع لان الزواج المسيحى هو من عند الله لانه يقول من جمعه الله لايفرقه الانسان اما الذى تجمع قبل الزواج فلا يعتبر زواج مسيحى . والمسيحيه طهاره وعفه وكل شئ بها سامى ليس الزواج فقط بل التعامل ايضا مع الاخرين !                                                                                              الرب يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم)


----------



## وليم تل (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## aser_el7ob (22 ديسمبر 2008)

والله جد انو مو ضوع شيق بتمنالك لتوفسئ


----------



## كناريه (23 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد موضوع جميل 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## مينا عبدة (23 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل شكرا على تعب محبتك
وبنسبة على اللى بتتكلم على اوربا دو 
فلا مسيحين بس فى حاجة اسمها عدا وتقليد
بتسمحلهوم بذالك اما فى مصر مفيش وابقا 
ركز قبل متكتب وشوف فى السعودية الحج اذا
ما هو زنا زنا بس جماعى شكرا
اذكرونى فى صلاوتكوم​


----------



## داريااه (8 يناير 2009)

بنت ايريني مالك كدة مظلمة الدنيا..ارجوكي ان تتفائلي بالخير واطمني لسة في حب في الدنيا...وشكرا ليكم عالموضوع الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااايا happy angel

شكراااااااااااااعلى الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## amad_almalk (31 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع

مرسيىىىىىىىى جدا علي الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## youhnna (31 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل  هابى  الرب يبارك خدمتك وحياتك


----------



## john2 (2 فبراير 2009)

*هذا الموضوع جميل جدا جدا*


----------



## الزعيم الفيومى (8 فبراير 2009)

سلام ونعمة لجميع الاعضاء موضوع العلاقات الزوجية الحميمة غير واضحةتماما فى المسيحية فمثلا هل هى حرام خلال الاصوام ام هى حلال رجاء محبة عمل محاضرات لشرح هذة الامور من المنظور المسيحى


----------



## الزعيم الفيومى (10 فبراير 2009)

احبائى فى المسيح نعمة وسلام للجميع لقد اقترحت فى المشاركة السابقة عمل محاضرات لثوضيح المنظور المسيحى للعلاقة الحميمة بين الازواج ولكن لم يلتفت احد لهذا الاقتراح بالرغم من اهميتة حيث لا توجد صورة واضحة لة


----------



## الزعيم الفيومى (10 فبراير 2009)

نعم اريد ادراج استطلاع ولكنى لاعرف كيفية عمل ذلك


----------



## ناوناو (19 فبراير 2009)

موضوع مهم وياريت يا هابي يوجه بشكل خاص للرجال
فهم أكثر عرضة للخيانة عن المرأة


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> ربنا يباركك
> 
> بجد كل مواضيعك روووووووعه
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا لتعبك​


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

بنت تماف ايريني قال:


> بجد موضوع جميل بس صدقينى زمن الحب راح دلوقتى الحياه بقت صراع رهيب والحب انتهى وسط هذه الصراعات  شكراااااااااااا  ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

محب الانسانيه قال:


> شكرا كثير
> 
> 
> عنجد موضوع كثير مشوق وحلو كثير
> ...


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> الموضوع شدنى جدا لانه روعه​


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا وهام يا هابى
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

Ayrin قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

ماب قال:


> :smi106:​شكرا على هذا الموضوع لان الزواج المسيحى هو من عند الله لانه يقول من جمعه الله لايفرقه الانسان اما الذى تجمع قبل الزواج فلا يعتبر زواج مسيحى . والمسيحيه طهاره وعفه وكل شئ بها سامى ليس الزواج فقط بل التعامل ايضا مع الاخرين !                                                                                              الرب يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم)


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى انجل
> على الموضوع الرائع
> مودتى​


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

aser_el7ob قال:


> والله جد انو مو ضوع شيق بتمنالك لتوفسئ


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

كناريه قال:


> بجد موضوع جميل
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

مينا عبدة قال:


> موضوع جميل شكرا على تعب محبتك
> وبنسبة على اللى بتتكلم على اوربا دو
> فلا مسيحين بس فى حاجة اسمها عدا وتقليد
> بتسمحلهوم بذالك اما فى مصر مفيش وابقا
> ...


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

داريااه قال:


> بنت ايريني مالك كدة مظلمة الدنيا..ارجوكي ان تتفائلي بالخير واطمني لسة في حب في الدنيا...وشكرا ليكم عالموضوع الجميل


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااايا happy angel
> 
> شكراااااااااااااعلى الموضوع
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> موضوع رائع
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىىى جدا علي الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

youhnna قال:


> موضوع جميل  هابى  الرب يبارك خدمتك وحياتك


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

john2 قال:


> *هذا الموضوع جميل جدا جدا*


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

ناوناو قال:


> موضوع مهم وياريت يا هابي يوجه بشكل خاص للرجال
> فهم أكثر عرضة للخيانة عن المرأة


----------

